# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي [احاديث] اعرف نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم

## AMR@RAMZI

** *العنوان: اعرف نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم* *لغة المادة: عربي* *الكاتب : القسم العلمى بدار الوطن  نبذة مختصرة: اعرف نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم: مقال تحتوي على رؤوس أقلام وجمل يسيرة في سيرة النبي المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قُصِد بها فتح الطريق أمام ناشئة المسلمين وشبيبتهم لدراسات أعمق لهذه السيرة النبوية الخالدة، ونبشر الزوار الكرام أننا قمنا في مجموعة  *   *الحمد لله الذي أوضح لنا سبيل الهداية، وأزاح عن بصائرنا ظلمة الغواية، والصلاة والسلام على النبي المصطفى والرسول المجتبى، المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، وقدوة للسالكين، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.*  *أما بعد:*  *أيها المسلمون: إن من خير ما بذلت فيه الأوقات، و شغلت به الساعات هو دراسة السيرة النبوية العطرة، والأيام المحمدية الخالدة، فهي تجعل المسلم كأنه يعيش تلك الأحداث العظام التي مرت بالمسلمين، وربما تخيل أنه واحد من هؤلاء الكرام البررة التي قامت على عواتقهم صروح المجد ونخوة البطولة.*  *وفي السيرة يتعرف المسلم على جوانب متعددة من شخصية النبي الخاتم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأسلوبه في حياته ومعيشته، ودعوته في السلم والحرب.*  *وفيها أيضاً: يتلمس المسلم نقاط الضعف والقوة؛ وأسباب النصر والهزيمة، وكيفية التعامل مع الأحداث وإن عظمت.*  *وبدراسة السيرة النبوية يستعيد المسلمون ثقتهم بأنفسهم، ويوقنون بأن الله معهم وناصرهم، إن هم قامو بحقيقة العبودية، له والانقياد لشريعته: ﴿إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ﴾، [محمد:7] ﴿إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ﴾[غافر:51]،﴿وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ﴾[الحج:40].*  *وهذه عبارة عن رؤوس أقلام وجمل يسيرة في سيرة النبي المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام، قصد بها فتح الطريق أمام ناشئة المسلمين وشبيبتهم لدراسات أعمق لهذه السيرة النبوية الخالدة. قال الله تعالى: ﴿مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ﴾ [الفتح:29].*  *نسبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: هو أبو القاسم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن عبد مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. هذا هو المتفق عليه في نسبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واتفقوا أيضاً أن عدنان من ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام.*  *أسماؤه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: عن جبير بن مطعم أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: { إن لي أسماء، وأنا محمد، وأنا أحمد، وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر، وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدميَّ، وأنا العاقب الذي ليس بعده أحد } [متفق عليه]. وعن أبي موسى الأشعري قال: كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسمي لنا نفسه أسماء فقال: { أنا محمد، وأحمد، والمقفي، والحاشر، ونبي التوبة، ونبي الرحمة } [مسلم].*  *طهارة نسبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:اعلم رحمني الله وإياك أن نبينا المصطفى على الخلق كله قد صان الله أباه من زلة الزنا، فولد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من نكاح صحيح ولم يولد من سفاح، فعن واثلة بن الأسقع - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: { إن الله عز وجل اصطفى من ولد إبراهيم إسماعيل، واصطفى من ولد إسماعيل كنانة، واصطفى من بني كنانة قريشاً، واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم، واصطفاني من بني هاشم }[مسلم]، وحينما سأل هرقل أبا سفيان عن نسب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: { هو فينا ذو نسب، فقال هرقل: كذلك الرسل تبعث في نسب قومها } [البخاري].*  *ولادته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ولد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الاثنين في شهر ربيع الأول، قيل في الثاني منه، وقيل في الثامن، وقيل في العاشر، وقيل في الثاني عشر. قال ابن كثير: والصحيح أنه ولد عام الفيل، وقد حكاه إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي شيخ البخاري، وخليفة بن خياط وغيرهما إجماعاً.*  *قال علماء السير: لما حملت به آمنة قالت: ما وجدت له ثقلاً، فلما ظهر خرج معه نور أضاء ما بين المشرق والمغرب.*  *وفي حديث العرباض بن سارية - رضي الله عنه - قال: سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: { إني عند الله في أم الكتاب لخاتم النبيين، وإن آدم لمنجدلٌ في طينته، وسأنبئكم بتأويل ذلك، دعوة إبراهيم، وبشارة عيسى قومه، ورؤيا أمي التي رأت، انه خرج منها نور أضاءت له قصور الشام } [أحمد والطبراني].*  *وتوفي أبوه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو حَمْل في بطن أمه، وقيل بعد ولادته بأشهر وقيل بسنة، والمشهور الأول.*  *رضاعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: أرضعته ثويبة مولاة أبي لهب أياماً، ثم استُرضع له في بني سعد، فأرضعته حليمة السعدية، وأقام عندها في بني سعد نحواً من أربع سنين، وشُقَّ عن فؤاده هناك، واستخرج منه حظُّ النفس والشيطان، فردته حليمة إلى أمه إثر ذلك.*  *ثم ماتت أمه بالأبواء وهو ذاهب إلى مكة وهو ابن ست سنين، ولما مرَّ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالأبواء وهو ذاهب إلى مكة عام الفتح، استأذن ربّه في زيارة قبر أمه فأذن له، فبكى وأبكى من حوله وقال: { زوروا القبور فإنها تذكر بالموت } [مسلم]. فلما ماتت أمه حضنته أم أيمن وهي مولاته ورثها من أبيه، وكفله جده عبد المطلب، فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من العمر ثماني سنين توفي جده، وأوصى به إلى عمه أبي طالب فكفله، وحاطه أتم حياطة، ونصره وآزره حين بعثه الله أعزّ نصر وأتم مؤازرة مع أنه كان مستمراً على شركه إلى أن مات، فخفف الله بذلك من عذابه كما صح الحديث بذلك.*  *صيانة الله تعالى له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من دنس الجاهلية:وكان الله سبحانه وتعالى قد صانه وحماه من صغره، وطهره من دنس الجاهلية ومن كل عيب، ومنحه كل خُلقٍ جميل، حتى لم يكن يعرف بين قومه إلا بالأمين، لما شاهدوه من طهارته وصدق حديثه وأمانته، حتى أنه لما أرادت قريش تجديد بناء الكعبة في سنة خمس وثلاثين من عمره، فوصلوا إلى موضع الحجر الأسود اختلفوا فيمن يضعه أول داخل عليهم، فكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا: جاء الأمين، فرضوا به، فأمر بثوبٍ، فوضع الحجر في وسطه، وأمر كل قبيلة أن ترفع بجانب من جوانب الثوب، ثم أخذ الحجر فوضعه موضعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -. [أحمد والحاكم وصححه].*  *زواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: تزوجته خديجة وله خمس وعشرون سنة، وكان قد خرج إلى الشام في تجارة لها مع غلامها ميسرة، فرأى ميسرة ما بهره من شأنه، وما كان يتحلى به من الصدق والأمانة، فلما رجع أخبر سيدته بما رأى، فرغبت إليه أن يتزوجها.*  *وماتت خديجة - رضي الله عنها - قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين، ولم يتزوج غيرها حتى ماتت، فلما ماتت خديجة - رضي الله عنها - تزوج - عليه السلام - سودة بنت زمعة، ثم تزوج - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنهما -، ولم يتزوج بكراً غيرها، ثم تزوج حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنهما -، ثم تزوج زينب بنت خزيمة بن الحارث - رضي الله عنها -، وتزوج أم سلمة واسمها هند بنت أمية - رضي الله عنها -، وتزوج زينب بنت جحش - رضي الله عنها -، ثم تزوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جويرية بنت الحارث - رضي الله عنها -، ثم تزوج أم حبيبة - رضي الله عنها - واسمها رملة وقيل هند بنت أبي سفيان. وتزوج إثر فتح خيبر صفية بنت حييّ بن أخطب - رضي الله عنها -، ثم تزوج ميمونة بنت الحارث - رضي الله عنها -، وهي آخر من تزوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*  *أولاده - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:كل أولاده - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ذكر وأنثى من خديجة بنت خويلد، إلا إبراهيم، فإنه من مارية القبطية التي أهداها له المقوقس.*  *فالذكور من ولده: القاسم وبه كان يُكنى، وعاش أياماً يسيرة، والطاهر والطيب.*  *وقيل: ولدت له عبدالله في الإسلام فلقب بالطاهر والطيب. أما إبراهيم فولد بالمدينة وعاش عامين غير شهرين ومات قبله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بثلاثة أشهر.*  *بناته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:زينب وهي أكبر بناته، وتزوجها أبو العاص بن الربيع وهو ابن خالتها، ورقية تزوجها عثمان بن عفان - رضي الله عنه -، وفاطمة تزوجها علي بن أبي طالب - رضى الله عنه - فأنجبت له الحسن والحسين سيدا شباب أهل الجنة، وأم كلثوم تزوجها عثمان بن عفان - رضى الله عنه - بعد رقية رضي الله عنهن جميعاً. قال النووي: فالبنات أربع بلا خلاف. والبنون ثلاثة على الصحيح.*  *مبعثه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: بعث - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأربعين سنة، فنزل عليه الملك بحراء يوم الاثنين لسبع عشرة ليلة خلت من رمضان، وكان إذا نزل عليه الوحي اشتد ذلك عليه وتغيّر وجهه وعرق جبينه.*  *فلما نزل عليه الملك قال له: اقرأ.. قال: لست بقارئ، فغطاه الملك حتى بلغ منه الجهد، ثم قال له: اقرأ.. فقال: لست بقارئ ثلاثاً. ثم قال: ﴿اقْرأْ بِاسْمِ رَبّكَ الَّذي خَلَقَ، خَلَقَ الإنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ، اقْرَأْ ورَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ، الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ، عَلَّمَ الإنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ ﴾ [العلق:1-5]. فرجع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى خديجة - رضي الله عنها - يرتجف، فأخبرها بما حدث له، فثبتته وقالت: أبشر، وكلا والله لا يخزيك أبداً، إنك لتصل الرحم، وتصدق الحديث، وتحملُّ الكَلَّ، وتعين على نوائب الدهر.*  *ثم فتر الوحي، فمكث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما شاء الله أن يمكث لا يرى شيئاً، فاغتم لذلك واشتاق إلى نزول الوحي، ثم تبدى له الملك بين السماء والأرض على كرسيّ، وثبته، وبشره بأنه رسول الله حقاً، فلما رآه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاف منه وذهب إلى خديجة وقال: زملوني.. دثروني، فأنزل الله عليه: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ، قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ، وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّر، وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّر ﴾ [المدثر:1-4]. فأمر الله تعالى في هذه الآيات أن ينذر قومه، ويدعوهم إلى الله، فشمَّر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ساق التكليف، وقام في طاعة الله أتم قيام، يدعو إلى الله تعالى الكبير والصغير، والحر والعبد، والرجال والنساء، والأسود والأحمر، فاستجاب له عباد الله من كل قبيلة ممن أراد الله تعالى فوزهم ونجاتهم في الدنيا والآخرة، فدخلوا في الإسلام على نور وبصيرة، فأخذهم سفهاء مكة بالأذى والعقوبة، وصان الله رسوله وحماه بعمه أبي طالب، فقد كان شريفاً مطاعاً فيهم، نبيلاً بينهم، لا يتجاسرون على مفاجأته بشيء في أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما يعلمون من محبته له.*  *قال ابن الجوزي: وبقي ثلاث سنين يتستر بالنبوة، ثم نزل عليه: ﴿فاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَر﴾[الحجر:94]. فأعلن الدعاء. فلما نزل قوله تعالى: ﴿وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ﴾ [الشعراء:214]، خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى صعد الصفا فهتف ( يا صباحاه! ) فقالوا: من هذا الذي يهتف؟ قالوا: محمد! فاجتمعوا إليه فقال: ( أرأيتم لو أخبرتكم أن خيلاً تخرج بسفح هذا الجبل أكنتم مصدقي؟ قالوا ما جربنا عليك كذباً. قال: فإني نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد. فقال أبو لهب: تباً لك، أما جمعتنا إلا لهذا؟ ثم قام، فنزل قوله تعالى: ﴿ تَبَّتْ يَدَا أبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبْ﴾ إلى آخر السورة. [متفق عليه].*  *صبره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الأذى: ولقي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الشدائد من قومه وهو صابر محتسب، وأمر أصحابه أن يخرجوا إلى أرض الحبشة فرارا من الظلم والاضطهاد فخرجوا.*  *قال ابن إسحاق: فلما مات أبو طالب نالت قريش من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الأذى ما لم تطمع فيه حياته، وروى أبو نعيم عن أبي هريرة - رضى الله عنه - قال: { لما مات أبو طالب تجهَّموا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال: يا عم ما أسرع ما وجدت فقدك }.*  *وفي الصحيحين: أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يصلي، وسلا جزورٍ قريب منه، فأخذه عقبة بن أبي معيط، فألقاه على ظهره، فلم يزل ساجداً، حتى جاءت فاطمة فألقنه عن ظهره، فقال حينئذ: { اللهم عليك بالملأ من قريش }. وفي أفراد البخاري: أن عقبة بن أبي معيط أخذ يوماً بمنكبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولوى ثوبه في عنقه، فخنقه به خنقاً شديداً، فجاء أبو بكر فدفعه عنه وقال أتقتلون رجلاً أن يقول ربي الله؟*  *رحمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقومه: فلما اشتد الأذى على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد وفاة أبي طالب وخديجة - رضي الله عنها -، خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى الطائف فدعا قبائل ثقيف إلى الإسلام، فلم يجد منهم إلا العناد والسخرية والأذى، ورموه بالحجارة حتى أدموا عقبيه، فقرر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الرجوع إلى مكة. قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: { انطلقت – يعني من الطائف – وأنا مهموم على وجهي، فلم استفق إلا وأنا بقرن الثعالب – ميقات أهل نجد – فرفعت رأسي فإذا سحابة قد أظلتني، فنظرت، فإذا فيها جبريل عليه السلام، فناداني فقال: إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك، وما ردّوا عليك، وقد أرسل لك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئت فيهم، ثم ناداني ملك الجبال، قد بعثني إليك ربك لتأمرني بما شئت، إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين – جبلان بمكة – فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده لا يشرك به شيئاً }[متفق عليه].*  *وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخرج في كل موسم، فيعرض نفسه على القبائل ويقول: { من يؤويني؟ من ينصرني؟ فإن قريشاً قد منعوني أن أبلغ كلام ربي! }.*  *ثم أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقي عند العقبة في الموسم ستة نفر فدعاهم فأسلموا، ثم رجعوا إلى المدينة فدعوا قومهم، حتى فشا الإسلام فيهم، ثم كانت بيعة العقبة الأولى والثانية، وكانت سراً، فلما تمت أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من كان معه من المسلمين بالهجرة إلى المدينة، فخرجوا أرسالاً.*  *هجرته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى المدينة: ثم خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو وأبو بكر إلى المدينة فتوجه إلى غار ثور، فأقاما فيه ثلاثاً، وعني أمرهم على قريش، ثم دخل المدينة فتلقاه أهلها بالرحب والسعة، فبنى فيها مسجده ومنزله.*  *غزواته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - قال: لما خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من مكة قال أبو بكر: أخرجوا نبيهم إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، لَيهَلِكُنَّ، فأنزل الله عز وجل: ﴿أُذِنَ للَّذينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا﴾ [الحج:39]. وهي أول آية نزلت في القتال. وغزا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سبعاً وعشرين غزاة، قاتل منها في تسع: بدر، وأحد، والريسيع، والخندق، وقريظة، وخيبر، والفتح، وحنين، والطائف، وبعثَ ستاً وخمسين سرية.*  *حج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واعتماره: لم يحج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد أن هاجر إلى المدينة إلا حجة واحدة، وهي حجة الوداع. فالأولى عمرة الحديبية التي صدّه المشركون عنها. والثانية عمرة القضاء، والثالثة عمرة الجعرانة، والرابعة عمرته مع حجته.*  *صفته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ربعة، ليس بالطويل ولا بالقصير، أزهر اللون - أي أبيض بياضاً مشرباً بحمرة - أشعر، أدعج العينين –أي شديد سوادهما – أجرد –أي لا يغطي الشعر صدره وبطنه -، ذو مَسرُبه – أي له شعر يكون في وسط الصدر والبطن.*  *أخلاقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أجود الناس، وأصدقهم لهجة، وألينهم طبعاً، وأكرمهم عشرة، قال تعالى: ﴿َإنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظيمٍ ﴾ [القلم:4]. وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أشجع الناس وأعف الناس وأكثرهم تواضعاً، وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها، يقبل الهدية ويكافئ عليها، ولا يقبل الصدقة ولا يأكلها، ولا يغضب لنفسه، وإنما يغضب لربه، وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يأكل ما وجد، ولا يدُّ ما حضر، ولا يتكلف ما لم يحضره، وكان لا يأكل متكئاً ولا على خوان، وكان يمر به الهلال ثم الهلال ثم الهلال، وما يوقد في أبياته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نار، وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يجالس الفقراء والمساكين ويعود المرضى ويمشي في الجنائز.*  *وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يمزح ولا يقول إلا حقاً، ويضحك من غير قهقهة، وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مهنة أهله، وقال: { خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي } [الترمذي وصححه الألباني]، قال أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه -: خدمت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عشر سنين فما قال لشيء فعلته: لم فعلته، ولا لشيء لم أفعله، ألا فعلت كذا!!.*  *وما زال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يلطف بالخلق ويريهم المعجزات، فانشق له القمر، ونبع الماء من بين أصابعه، وحنَّ إليه الجذع، وشكا إليه الجمل، وأخبر بالغيوب فكانت كما قال.*  *فضله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: { أعطيت خمساً لم يعطهن أحدٌ قبلي: نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر، وجعلت لي الأرض مسجداً وطهوراً، فأيما رجل من أمتي أدركته الصلاة فليصل، وأحلت لي الغنائم ولم تحل قبلي، وأعطيت الشفاعة، وكان النبي يبعث إلى قومه، وبعثت إلى الناس كافة }[متفق عليه]. وفي أفراد مسلم من حديث أنس عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: { أنا أول الناس يشفع يوم القيامة، وأنا أكثر الأنبياء تبعاً يوم القيامة، وأنا أول من يقرع باب الجنة }. وفي أفراده من حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: { أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة، وأول من ينشقُّ عنه القبر، وأول شافع وأول مُشفع }.*  *عبادته ومعيشته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: قالت عائشة - رضي الله عنها -: { كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقوم حتى تتفطر قدماه، فقيل له في ذلك، فقال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً } [متفق عليه]، وقالت: وكان مضجعه الذي ينام عليه في الليل من أَدَمَ محشوّاً ليفاً!! وفي حديث ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه -  قال: لقد رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يظلُّ اليوم يَلتَوي ما يجد دِقْلاً يملأ بطنه – والدقل ردئ التمر -!! ما ضره من الدنيا ما فات وهو سيد الأحياء والأموات، فالحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أمته، ووفقنا الله لطاعته، وحشرنا على كتابه وسنته آمين، آمين.*  *من أهم الأحداث:* *الإسراء والمعراج: وكان قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين وفيه فرضت الصلاة.*  *السنة الأولى: الهجرة - بناء المسجد - الانطلاق نحو تأسيس الدولة - فرض الزكاة.*  *السنة الثانية: غزوة بدر الكبرى وفيها أعز الله المؤمنين ونصرهم على عدوهم.*  *السنة الثالثة: غزوة أحد وفيها حدثت الهزيمة بسبب مخالفة تعليمات النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونظر الجنود إلى الغنائم.*  *السنة الرابعة: غزوة بني النضير وفيها أجلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يهود بني النضير عن المدينة لأنهم نقضوا العهد بينهم وبين المسلمين.*  *السنة الخامسة: غزوة بني المصطلق وغزوة الأحزاب وغزوة بني قريظة.*  *السنة السادسة: صلح الحديبية، وفي هذه السنة حُرّمت الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً.*  *السنة السابعة: غزوة خيبر، وفي هذه السنة دخل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون مكة واعتمروا، وفيها أيضاً تزوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صفية بنت حُيَيّ.*  *السنة الثامنة: غزوة مؤتة بين المسلمين والروم، وفتح مكة وغزوة حُنين ضد قبائل هوازن وثقيف.*  *السنة التاسعة: غزوة تبوك وهي آخر غزواته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وفي هذه السنة قدمت الوفود على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ودخل الناس في دين الله أفواجاً، وسمي هذا العام عام الوفود.*  *السنة العاشرة: حجة الوداع، و حج فيها مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أكثر من مائة ألف مسلم.*  *السنة الحادية عشرة: وفاة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكان ذلك في يوم الاثنين من شهر ربيع الأول مع اختلاف في تحديد هذا اليوم من الشهر. وتوفي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وله من العمر ثلاث وستون سنة، منها أربعون سنة قبل النبوة، وثلاث وعشرون سنة نبياً رسولاً، منها ثلاث عشرة سنة في مكة، وعشر سنين بالمدينة، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.*  *- المصادر:* *- تهذيب الأسماء واللغات للنووي.*  *- التبصرة والحدائق لابن الجوزي.*  *- زاد المعاد لابن القيم.*  *- السيرة النبوية للذهبي.*  *- جوامع السيرة النبوية لابن حزم.*  *- الفصول في سيرة الرسول (ابن كثير).*  *- صحيح السيرة النبوية، إبراهيم العلي.* *وأصلي على النبي الأكرم محمد بن عبد الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما كان من صواب فمن الله عز وجل وما كان من خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان.*

----------


## امير الصمت

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## khaled_moon

*جزاك الله خيراا ... وأطال الله عمرك ان شاء الله *

----------


## seffari

*صلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## abdalwahd

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## abdo466935

*اللهم صل وسلم على خير خلقك*

----------


## marawinou

*﴿إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ﴾، [محمد:7] ﴿إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ﴾[غافر:51]،﴿وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ﴾[الحج:40].*

----------


## marawinou

*﴿إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ﴾،  [محمد:7] ﴿إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ﴾[غافر:51]،﴿وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ﴾[الحج:40].*

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ام تك2

اللهم صل وسلم علي محمد

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## راجية الرحمة

الله يعطيك العافية..

----------


## goodboy22

مشكووووووووور علي المجهود

----------

